# Boys DA Split into tiers



## timbuck (Aug 3, 2019)

Interesting thread on the Boys DA

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/u-s-soccer-splits-boys-da-u-18-19-age-group-into-2-divisions/

As first reported by Soccer America‘s Mike Woitalla and confirmed by SoccerWire’s sources, U.S. Soccer has split the Boys Development Academy U-18/19 age group into two divisions for the 2019-2020 season.

The Red tier will be the top flight, and will feature 36 teams, including all 22 MLS academies.

The Blue tier is set to include 44 teams in the second level of the U-18/19 age group.

Both the Red and Blue divisions will be competing across the East, Central, Frontier and West Conferences.

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/us-soccer-splits-boys-da-u18-u19-clubs-into-two-tiers.17776/


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 9, 2019)

this is just the first step they made after it came out earlier in the year they were discussing doing it across all age groups. next year they will probably implement something similar across the board. USL teams will start their own youth teams/system soon. So the 2nd tier DA team players will either be gobbled up or the teams will partner with them. Someone will just create some ultra Super Duper Pre Academy league to sell.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 9, 2019)

I doubt they do this across all age groups.  Look at the Central - Red division...Toronto, Atlanta, Chicago...basically the eastern half of U.S.  This looks like an appropriate change for this age group only (and boys) to prepare jump from academy to pros.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 9, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I doubt they do this across all age groups.  Look at the Central - Red division...Toronto, Atlanta, Chicago...basically the eastern half of U.S.  This looks like an appropriate change for this age group only (and boys) to prepare jump from academy to pros.


Someone who works for USSF told me it was going to happen last year before it even got out. They even had a meeting about it last year and let clubs know changes were going to come. It will eventually happen. Next year or year after? Most clubs wont change how they do business much and just make some other thing to sell to parents.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Aug 9, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I doubt they do this across all age groups.  Look at the Central - Red division...Toronto, Atlanta, Chicago...basically the eastern half of U.S.  This looks like an appropriate change for this age group only (and boys) to prepare jump from academy to pros.


Most Pro Clubs who have kids they are TRULY looking at to push in to pro level push kids to their USL teams/affiliates. USL and USL League One (aka USL D3) are being expanded as well. A lot of this has to do with talks between the leagues - which has to do with MONEY. In order to protect USL team owners they have already talking about dropping the MLS Clubs to D3. Within 5 years what we see today will be completely different. Most coaches have been pushing for the changes for years, but MLS/USSF/USL seem to be listening only because it makes financial sense to them.


----------

